# How's my Form



## Eric Everson

*Looks like your*

draw length is a 1/2 to long. It look like you are leaning back to. The nock of the arrow is past your eye. But overall you look pretty good.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Yeah draw lenght is long get rid of that death grip on the bow relax the fingers.. your bow arm is a little bent for my liking I shoot with a straight arm not locked but like Im shaking someone's hand ..pm nuts and bolts would be a good thing he is the jedi master of bow form..all elase looks good keep it up.. Heres a pic of Reo just watch some of the Vegas shoots on here and see what each archer does or I should say looks but you have to feel comfortable .. Best of luck


----------



## jonas111

*Great info*

Thanks for the information. That picture is what I am trying to achieve.


----------



## rkjtg

jonas111 said:


> Thanks for the information. That picture is what I am trying to achieve.


That is what we are all trying achieve.:embara:


----------



## jonas111

*Well*

I have been working on my form and also purchased another bow. I set up my 82cnd airborne for target, (it has target colors) and I have been shooting pretty good with it. I put a new scope on it, spott hogg premier rest, and purchased five releases. One back tension with a thumb trigger. 

Now I am really trying to not only work on my form but get a much better release. I feel from time to time I am stabbing the trigger. Does anyone have any good information on how to practice properly for the release?

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## outback jack

I'm no coach by any means of the imagination, and I know it has been said a million times but shoot what is comfortable for you. You can see in the pic of Reo that he is leaning back and that goes against everything that is taught in archery but it reinforces my point of shooting what's comfortable for you. He shoots that way because without having ever asked him I'm sure that's what is comfortable for him and you know how it works for him. I have spent the last year and half changing my draw length up and down and have just now found a length that feels comfortable to me as far as feeling like my bones are supporting most of the weight and I'm not trying to use alot of muscles to do the work for me. I'd find a baseline of your draw length and work both up and down form there, and don't be afraid to deviate from whatever baseline you get either up or down at least an inch. Just remember you'll never know if you don't try.:wink:


----------



## doeeater

I agree with outback jack. shoot how you like to. if you shoot good that way don't change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR.B

i think draw length would be fine if you move your peep and kisser down a bit and straighten up your holding arm,because you have it bent alot more than it needs to be.jmo


----------



## RMC

Reo looks to me like he is bent up at the waist to shoot a long shot.


----------



## wyoming4x4

*Learning also and always learning!!*

this is my second season with indoor target. Shot fingers for over 20 yrs. Noticed draw length like mentioned above. Also most top shooters shoot with the string on the tip of nose. this helps with head movement rights and lefts on site picture. Sometimes you apply to much pressure and have rights and lefts from day to day. One thing is for sure is follow through or shot execution. You tend to shoot where your head is pointed so follow through to target after shot. Once read 10 different guys can do it 10 different ways but look at the similarities between shooter that shoot well. Welcome to archery and have fun and once you figure out this target stuff you'll be amazed how good you bowhunting skills will increase. I'm no expert but been doing it since I was a kid and still learning especially once I stepped into target world!! Shot with Reo Wilde at Idaho open acouple weeks ago in Pro Amature shoot. Only met the man once in my life and he made me a little money. Can't say that about many of my friends but I can about reo. Nice guy and awesome shooter. He won the idaho open in shoot off against his brother and Tim gillingham. I was the only bowtech shooter I believe at freestyle.


----------



## aread

There is a lot of good information on this site:

http://www.performance-archery.tv/?q=node/2

You can learn a lot on the internet, but a coach will help you progress much faster.


----------



## zimtown

jonas111 said:


> I have been working on my form and also purchased another bow. I set up my 82cnd airborne for target, (it has target colors) and I have been shooting pretty good with it. I put a new scope on it, spott hogg premier rest, and purchased five releases. One back tension with a thumb trigger.
> 
> Now I am really trying to not only work on my form but get a much better release. I feel from time to time I am stabbing the trigger. Does anyone have any good information on how to practice properly for the release?
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


Blind bale shoot. do it over, and over, and over... then over agian. Shooting at a blank bale, from like 5ft., with no target. That is what works for a lot of people to train thier brain on a good release. Do it till it becomes automatic and you don't have to concentrate on form, just aiming. Get in touch with your stance, grip (or lack of), muscle tension, and push/pull releasing.


----------



## bowcop

Jonas,

I don't know where in BC you are, but if you are in the Vancouver area PM me, looks like you could use a good coach...I can put you on to some very good ones in the Vancouver area....


----------



## highwaynorth

outback jack said:


> I'm no coach by any means of the imagination, and I know it has been said a million times but shoot what is comfortable for you. You can see in the pic of Reo that he is leaning back and that goes against everything that is taught in archery but it reinforces my point of shooting what's comfortable for you. He shoots that way because without having ever asked him I'm sure that's what is comfortable for him and you know how it works for him. I have spent the last year and half changing my draw length up and down and have just now found a length that feels comfortable to me as far as feeling like my bones are supporting most of the weight and I'm not trying to use alot of muscles to do the work for me. I'd find a baseline of your draw length and work both up and down form there, and don't be afraid to deviate from whatever baseline you get either up or down at least an inch. Just remember you'll never know if you don't try.:wink:


Do you think Reo could be leaning back because he might be shooting
70 meters?


----------



## outback jack

Sure I do but look at the vegas videos and other pics of him shooting indoor. I'm sure it may be more pronounced because of the longer distance but he seems to have a little lean at 20 too.


----------



## mike 66

*got lot...*

you got too much hand in bow grip.... your draw lg looks too long.. string should touch tip of your nose...same spot every time. with st. on side of nose you cant get in exact same place....looks long to me... send video of you shooting. from head to toe. ill examine it


----------



## Ruger4

jonas111 said:


> Thanks for the information. That picture is what I am trying to achieve.


Shouldnt take long with Reo's picture as your screensaver !!

Nice bow by the way :wink:


----------

